# How do I tell what generation my Glock model 23 is?



## Pate50 (Apr 19, 2010)

Please let me know how to tell what generation my Glock model 23 is?

Thanks in advace,

Pate50


----------



## NGxplr22 (Apr 19, 2010)

-If it doesn't have finger grooves or a rail it's a 2nd Gen Glock.
-Finger grooves and an accessory rail means it's a 3rd Gen.
-If it has finger grooves, a rail and a spikey grip surface then it's a Gen3RTF

The Gen4 G23s are not out yet as far as I know.

Here's a pic showing the differences, although note that I believe the introduction of the G23 postdated the "pebble finish" that the original Glock Gen1s(G17) received, so the Gen2s were actually the first Gen of the G23/G19s. I could be wrong.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135908&stc=1&d=1208345729


----------



## njanear (Apr 19, 2010)

NGxplr22 said:


> -If it doesn't have finger grooves or a rail it's a 2nd Gen Glock.
> -Finger grooves and an accessory rail means it's a 3rd Gen.
> -If it has finger grooves, a rail and a spikey grip surface then it's a Gen3RTF
> 
> ...



There were a few G19s that were Gen1s - very few.  You are correct on the other points.


----------



## telsonman (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually I saw a Gen4 the other day.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Apr 22, 2010)

A Gen4 G19 or G23?


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 22, 2010)

if it has fins on it it was made in the 50's.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 22, 2010)

telsonman said:


> Actually I saw a Gen4 the other day.



I thought the 4th gens were only available in the 17/22 right now.  The RTF2's are available in the 19/23 as well as te 17/22


----------



## J.D. Squire (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sorry couldn't resist*

Here is a 2nd gen............................................................


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me google that for you

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+do+I+tell+what+generation+my+Glock


----------



## Marc1956 (Apr 26, 2010)

treemanjohn said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+do+I+tell+what+generation+my+Glock



That's funny!


----------



## Rob62 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of the first 3 generations.  4th generation guns have a removable backstrap.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

